

HurtLocker App Thwarts Unwarranted Police Cell Phone Searches - johnlsingleton
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.featureproof.hurtlocker&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5mZWF0dXJlcHJvb2YuaHVydGxvY2tlciJd

======
fuzionmonkey
Sounds like a good countermeasure.

Though its a problem if they take your phone without asking for your password.

